# Sage db steam issues



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

Brew boiler working fine and coming up to temp as usual but steam boiler doesn’t seem to want to heat up. When lever is turned it just makes a beeping noise.

Any help diagnosing the issue would be greatly appreciated


Trying to attach a video but unsure how


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Post your video to YouTube and then post it's link on here


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi thanks for that

here’s the link to my clip 
Sage db steam issues


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

Also worth noting I tried this… to no avail after finding a video with similar problem


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

Does your steam boiler fill with water after draining it down? If so can you hear the boiler heating the water? If the answer to both questions is Yes then you shouldn't have a problem. However as you do have a problem it could be that the thermal fuse has popped on the steam boiler or the Triac board is fried. The fuse prevents the boiler from heating when it blows. The replacement fuse is available with crimps in the UK and probably takes a couple of hours and some serious dismantling to replace. The Triac board is pretty rare but can be replaced easily. The primary cause of all this could be 1 0r more leaking 'O' ring(s) on the steam boiler. If moisture gets into the Triac board it will go crazy and do all sorts of weird stuff. How do I know this? I have had 2 machines go down with steam leaks, the second one deteriorated so badly in a matter of a few days that the fuse popped. This was replaced by service professionals but the Triac board allowed the steam boiler to be ON even though the machine was OFF. I had to switch it off at the wall after using it. Also the steam boiler pressure was way too high and couldn't be regulated. Have fun!


----------

